# Kioti Ck2610 3510 4010 Owners Manual Download



## Mark from Maple

I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


----------



## pogobill

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Larry R Smith

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


I would like to have a PDF


----------



## Ed Tag

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it





Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


----------



## Ed Tag

yes, id like a manual. how much ?


----------



## Mark from Maple

Ed Tag said:


> yes, id like a manual. how much ?


Free


----------



## Mark from Maple

pogobill said:


> Can you elaborate?


Free pdf to anyone who needs it


----------



## bmaverick

Mark from Maple said:


> Free


This site has a Resource Manager location for so many manuals. Go here to "Start a Discussion" and attache the manual there. Max size for upload is 20Mb. This site has a few hundred manuals, BUT, no Kioti ones. 









Cut Size Tractors


Cut Size Tractors




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Sailorman3

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


How can I get a copy. Thanks!


----------



## raxxter

I would like a copy of the manual, if it's still available...I did look in the Resource Manager location mentioned above, but did not see it. Thanks!


----------



## Mark from Maple

Sailorman3 said:


> How can I get a copy. Thanks!


Send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you dropbox link


----------



## josephweverka

pogobill said:


> Can you elaborate?


It would be great to get a PDF Thaniks.


----------



## darrendriven

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


Just bought a lightly-used 2018 2610 yesterday and they didn't have the manual. Could I get a copy? Thanks for your hard work!
(From a fellow scanner... 5000 Japanese brochures scanned at importarchive.com)


----------



## unsquidly

darrendriven said:


> Just bought a lightly-used 2018 2610 yesterday and they didn't have the manual. Could I get a copy? Thanks for your hard work!
> (From a fellow scanner... 5000 Japanese brochures scanned at importarchive.com)



If you can't get one soon, let me know and I can take pictures of the pages that cover what ever you need right now and PM them to you........Your 2610 is covered in the manual that i have for my 3510


----------



## darrendriven

unsquidly said:


> If you can't get one soon, let me know and I can take pictures of the pages that cover what ever you need right now and PM them to you........Your 2610 is covered in the manual that i have for my 3510


The seller found the manual! As I was pulling away with the tractor they ran out and gave it to me... so I am good to go. Thanks!


----------



## unsquidly

darrendriven said:


> The seller found the manual! As I was pulling away with the tractor they ran out and gave it to me... so I am good to go. Thanks!



Sweet...............Nice


----------



## josephweverka

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


Could you send me a copy?


----------



## darrendriven

Apparently there is no PDF out there anymore. OP links to a subscription-based site.


----------



## unsquidly

Let me see how much trouble it is going to be to scan mine......If I can find the time, I will try to get mine scanned and figure out how to post it on here.....


----------



## Missouri Tractor Lover

Mark from Maple said:


> I have a pdf if anyone needs one. I lost my manual and had to buy one for $45. Kioti does not have a download. I scanned it


If you still have this PDF I'd like one Thanks


----------



## TomH1525

Does anyone know if there is a separate Owner's Manual for a 2020 Kioti CK2610 CAB? I have a tractor manual but there is nothing that covers the Cab. I purchased a used tractor and the 4 Cab Lights and the interior Dome Lights do not work. I was able to change out the "relay" in the roof and this didn't fix it. I reviewed all of the small fuses and nothing is blown or indicates it is for the Cab Lights. Is there another "fuse box" in the roof? I didn't need to completely removed the roof when I changed out the relay. Only needed to pick up the front left corner of the roof.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Wine Guy

TomH1525 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a separate Owner's Manual for a 2020 Kioti CK2610 CAB? I have a tractor manual but there is nothing that covers the Cab. I purchased a used tractor and the 4 Cab Lights and the interior Dome Lights do not work. I was able to change out the "relay" in the roof and this didn't fix it.



Odds are, the correct manual for the cab version would be a CK2610SE manual. From what I'm seeing, there should be no relays or fuses in the roof. You also mention dome lights, as in more than one. Perhaps whoever owned it before added additional lights? That would probably explain the relay in the roof. You can pull the roof off easily by removing 6 bolts to see what's other surprises you might have up there!

I have a CK2610SE Cab on order. Just waiting for it to show up. Hopefully before Christmas!


----------



## Wine Guy

Looks like I didn't look close enough. It appears the relay in the roof is for the 4 work lamps. The work lamp's power goes through the relay from the Work_Lamp 20amp fuse. The courtesy light appears to go straight to the alternator B terminal with no fuse. I find that strange...


----------



## TomH1525

Thanks for the information Wine Guy! I did remove the roof and change out the relay and they still are not working. I read on another forum that the CK Cab's are known for the wire harness under the left side of the floor will catch water and corrode. I pulled the harness apart and there was water inside. I'm thinking this is my problem as the fuse and relays all are good.


----------



## Wine Guy

Perfect! Did ya get it working? Also, good to know, maybe I'll reinforce it when mine shows up.


----------



## TomH1525

Wine Guy said:


> Perfect! Did ya get it working? Also, good to know, maybe I'll reinforce it when mine shows up.


I contacted the local Dealer and took it in. Apparently there was a bad wiring harness for a period of time and they are repairing under warranty. The Dealer told me they changed design of the harness and shouldn't be an issue going forward.
Thanks for your help!


----------

